# Opinions on store bought BBQ sauces



## ecchef (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll admit that I'm too lazy these days to make my own. 
So, if you _had _ to purchase a pre-made, which one would you choose?


----------



## bob_loblaw (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm partial to Dinosaur BBQ. Small chain from upstate NY and had a location not too far from where I went to school.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 22, 2015)

Sweet Baby Ray's. /thread


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 22, 2015)

+1 Sweet Baby Ray's. Honey Chipotle.


----------



## panda (Jun 22, 2015)

KC masterpiece Kansas city classic
Sticky fingers Carolina
Trader joes KC style


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 22, 2015)

My vote is for Stubb's Spicy BBQ Sauce. I used to spend hours making my own and since you can't make just a little I always had more than I needed or would use. The only time I use BBQ sauce is on pulled pork sandwiches and I only do pulled pork once or twice a season. After I gave Stubb's a try, I never made BBQ sauce again.


----------



## daveb (Jun 22, 2015)

+1 on Stubbs. I like the spicy. Also keep the regular for earth people.

How much of a selection do you have available?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 23, 2015)

Gates BBQ or Jack's Stack. Both available online (I think), though that may defeat the purpose here. KC Masterpiece is also another good one. What can I say, I'm a KC boy who loves his KC style BBQ.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies!

Commissary stocks the usual suspects. Ray's is the house brand at our facilities, so I'm getting burned out on that. Tried the Stubbs a few times...not bad at all. I'm currently using Corky's with a little of the adobo from canned chipotle mixed in for more depth of flavor. Amazon is always a purchasing option. 

If I were smart, I'd open a Trader Joe's on this island.


----------



## brianh (Jun 23, 2015)

Also like the Stubb's spicy, too.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 23, 2015)

Bull's eye original.

i doctor it up tho..more vinegar, chili..and ketchup. i gotta cut some of the sweetness of store bought sauces.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 23, 2015)

xwhatever on KC Masterpiece


----------



## Artichoke (Jun 23, 2015)

+1 on the Trader Joe's KC style.

I usually perk it up with some Ghost Scream hot sauce.


----------



## MyScarGo (Jun 23, 2015)

I uses sweet baby R then play doctor.

I add thai sweet chili sauce, and then start hunting for bottles of condiments that are running low in my fridge. 
I have added jams and mustards, the last bits of 4 catchup bottles .... 
then I look for some of the usual seasonings pap, oregano, 
TASTE OFTEN AND ONLY ADD A BIT AT A TIME!
But I always add a fresh onion finely chopped 
* this method has even come in second place in a regional comp.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 25, 2015)

sweet baby ray's with some doctoring is what i usually do, as well. what i add just depends on my mood.


----------

